# inexpensive cooling system for small cuddy cabin



## bcallihan (Mar 16, 2009)

<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>I'm thinkingabout buying a 21' to 24' w/a in the near future and I want to be able to acutally use the cabin for overnight trips. I know most of these boats don't have cooling systems for the cabins and I imagine it gets pretty hot down there in the summer months. I was wandering if any of you knew of something that would keep the cabin relatively cool that doesn't cost a fortune. Or does a good ol' fashion fan work. Any info would be helpful.








</TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

*It depends on what kind of power you will have. If you have a generator, the type of hatch A/C that sail boats use would be easy / portable air conditioners.*

*Fans as you mention will run off the battery.*


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

a fan isnt gonna keep you cool in the summertime...at ALL


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

> *FF Callihan (3/31/2009)*<TABLE cellSpacing=0 cellPadding=0 width="100%"><TBODY><TR><TD class=smalltxt vAlign=top><SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl1_lblFullMessage>I'm thinkingabout buying a 21' to 24' w/a in the near future and I want to be able to acutally use the cabin for overnight trips.
> </TD></TR></TBODY></TABLE>


Most people have the same idea when they buy that type of boat, but very few people ever follow through with it. Sleeping on small boats is never comfortable.


----------



## BananaTom (Feb 16, 2008)

<SPAN id=_ctl1_ctlTopic_ctlPanelBar_ctlTopicsRepeater__ctl3_lblFullMessage>*I once spent a coupleweeks a yearin the Louisiana Summers as a Children's Camp Counselor. *

*The cabins had no air conditioning. I would take a wet sheet and drape it over me to go to sleep. It worked very well!!*

*During the night I would wake up cold and look for the blanket.*

*So the cheapest way I know to stay cool is with a wet sheet!!!*


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah, my V-berth on a 26 Shamrock is kinda uncomfortable just because it has 3 cushions to lie on that all seems to move in different directions. It's okay for one night though. I've been fortunate in that there's been a nice breeze when I was moored up at the Petronius... open the overhead hatch and it's okay.

There are suitcase a/c units at West Marine... NOT cheap and you'll need a generator to run it. I'd guess one of those small, quiet 2k Honda generators would do it. Maybe not.

One advantage to a cabin... if you can eat sleep and poop on it, it can be considered a "second home" for tax purposes. Even if you rent your primary residence. A 'second home" means you can deduct interest payments as mortgage payments.

Eat means a portable stove, a porta-potty even counts for poop.

By the way... this works forvacation type trailers too.

You can only have one "second home" though.

Jim


----------



## nextstep (Jun 27, 2008)

open the hatch


----------



## Orion45 (Jun 26, 2008)

> *nextstep (3/31/2009)*open the hatch


You nailed it. Always (99% of the time) some breeze on the water at night. If you're anchored, open the forward hatch and the breeze will blow thru the cabin. If there's no breeze, sleep out in the open. If ypu're still hot, jump overboard. Don't waste your money on an air conditioning system for that small of a boat. You just don't have enough battery power nor enough space for a generator to power an A/C system.


----------



## southbound again (Aug 1, 2008)

Callihan I will let you know in about a week how the project I am into turns out.I have a 28ft with cabin and if the wind is not blowing (or you are somewhere where you don't catch the breeze)it is dreadful hot and muggy.I decided against the hatch ac as I did not want to have to mount it everytime I want to use it and Ido not think it will do well mounted up there bouncing around offshore.So I purchased a portable ac\heat on line for $300.(Should be in this week)and it has 10,000BTU (hatch ac's at West are 6700BTU)and a dehumidifier.I had one at a camp awhile back and would cool down a 15x10 room in no time.You will have to vent it to the outside (comes with a dryer type hose that you place in a window that exhausts the condensation out so you don't have a tank to empty).Same wattage as a hatch ac so I am going to use a Honda 2K.They are pretty small-google portable air conditioner.You can also get them at Home Depot.


----------



## Coastal (Oct 24, 2007)

Not sure what the cost would be but Ship Shape TV ran an episode a few weeks back, they where installing a cabin ac system on I think it was a 23 foot walk around. The system ran on DC. Check out the link and go to the marine air cuddy kits link.

http://www.marineair.com/contained/index.html


----------



## bcallihan (Mar 16, 2009)

Hey, thanks for the post guys, they were helpful and damn funny too. Hope I don't have to jump overboard but drastic heat calls for drastic measures:bowdown


----------



## bamasam (Sep 27, 2007)

One question, is this for your convieniance or your wifes?

If it is for your wife dont worry about it because if she is wanting AC on that small of a boat she will probably be like mine and your cuddy will be too damn full of junk for her to sleep in it anyway! :banghead


----------



## powdajohn (Apr 1, 2011)

*RE: inexpensive cooling system for small cuddy cabin near our water front land for sale in NC* Hey, thanks for the post guys, they were helpful and damn funny too. Hope I don't have to jump overboard but drastic heat calls for drastic measures:bowdown 


That's why they come from Venus  Hi folks! just a newbie here looking forward to discover something new.


----------



## Buckyt (Oct 1, 2007)

We stayed in the cabin of our 24 ft cuddy and when it would get hot in the summer we bought a piece of mosquito netting to hang over the door. Mosquitos weren't that bad, but the no seeums would get bad on a windless night.I bought a 12 volt fan to set in the doorway blowing into the door and at night it was ok. I would also try to anchor so that any breeze would hit us in the stern, and blow into the cabin. 
We had some our best mini vacations ever staying on the boat. I finally decided to sell it and bought a 21' cc and it fishes better, but we still miss the little cabin.
Another thing we bought was a solar shower. It worked like a charm to take a nice shower after a long day on the boat, and when you had a little privacy. If you didn't want it to get hot, just don't lay it in the sun.


----------



## SHunter (Jun 19, 2009)

I've had some experiences like BuckyT. insects bothered me most so I used a fan to keep mosquitoes off in the Keys. I slept fairly well. However, this was in June so not quite as hot as August. If you really need an AC I think that I would look at the portable units at West Marine.


----------



## JJFrost (Mar 13, 2018)

Here is my solution to the hot nights in my 23ft Cuddy. Buy a $100 dollar 5k window unit from Lowes, a sheet of Styrafoam board and the best 3m foil tape money can buy. I made an H shaped bracket out of starboard held together with exterior screws and attached to the window unit with zip ties to hold the back of it up. Open the hatch set the unit on the lip of the hatch, slide the precut triangles of styrafoam board down the sides then tape it really well inside and out. I Run a heavy cord to the back deck to a Honda 2000watt generator using a snake lock through the cleat and handle Incase it wants to vibrate off or be stolen in the night. I rig it up before I leave home and run through any sea, it works amazingly well.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Coastal said:


> Not sure what the cost would be but Ship Shape TV ran an episode a few weeks back, they where installing a cabin ac system on I think it was a 23 foot walk around. The system ran on DC. Check out the link and go to the marine air cuddy kits link.
> 
> http://www.marineair.com/contained/index.html


I saw that episode when I was shopping for a new AC unit. The system shown was neat and compact, but the batteries required for an 8 hour run would add considerable weight and expense. We are fortunate enough to have a diesel generator on board. I opted for a Marineaire replacing a Marine Aiiirrrrr unit (circa 1997 ish). Hell of an install - not plug and play as advertised, but now she blows cold air.

Also we bought a $100ish mattress topper (memory foam) and cut it to fit the v-berth. Made overnighting much much more enjoyable. Like a cloud!

Good luck with your project!


----------



## cuzmondo (Oct 1, 2007)

Her'e my solution for a 21' walkaround cuddy cabin boat. Works great, especially with a remote control to change setting without ever getting out of bed. Also works well propped up in front of cabin doorway. I had one the the Carrycool A/C's before, but found it was big, bulky and cumbersome. This is much better IMO if you have a small genny to run it. Genny also is great for plugging in the coffee maker in the morning too.


----------



## skiffdude (Dec 4, 2017)

a thermacell will keep the bugs off without having to use that sticky spray .


----------



## snake 166 (Oct 2, 2007)

Used an arrangement like cuzmondo showed at docks that supplied shore power. At anchor used a wind scoop. Might need to get a little creative to rig a windscoop on a power boat but they are very effective


----------

